# Baskets and Dose for Londinium



## pizzaman383 (Apr 12, 2015)

What baskets are you using for your Londinium and what doses do you use?

I've been using the ridgeless EspressoParts 14G HQ baskets with a dose of 16.5 grams. This seems to be the maximum dose with that basket as I see a fairly prominent imprint of the dispersion screen when I am done with the shot. By the way, I leave the basket in the group head while I prepare my next basket to let the pressure out so I don't get any sneeze.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I've settled on using an 18g VST basket with a 16g dose


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I used to use a 18g vst basket anywhere between 17-18g depending on the coffee and the grind required


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

When using Reiss's own roasts which are a little bit darker than medium, used to dose at 16grms and use a 15grm VST. With lighter roasts - especially in milk - will go up to 19-20grms in a 20grm VST.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The more you pre infuse , the more headroom you need to leave in the basket .... so thats why your tending to see people "under dosing " their nominal basket a little , to give the coffee room to swell and make sure that the puck doesn't mash against the shower screen and cause extraction issues ....


----------

